# *** Blauparts 20 Valve Audi S4 S6 Timing Belt Replacement Kit - PRICE BREAK ***



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts is proud to be a Vwvortex advertiser.


Blauparts is proud to announce that WE'VE SLASHED THE PRICE BY $50.00 on the following kit:
~ 1992-1994 S4 Sedan Quattro w/ 2.2L 5 Cylinder 20 Valve Turbocharged Engine
~ 1995-1996 S6 Sedan Quattro w/ 2.2L 5 Cylinder 20 Valve Turbocharged Engine
~ 1995-1996 S6 Wagon Quattro w/ 2.2L 5 Cylinder 20 Valve Turbocharged Engine


REMEMBER, Blauparts also has 20 valve Audi S4 timing tool rental kits!
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Parts Department*


----------

